# Another Seiko



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, below is a cheer-ful little number i got a few months ago. it has a cushion shape case and is 39mm x 39mm with the crown, that push's in another click [left out changing date] and the strap is Rubber [not plastic] and a lighter blue than the photo shows. dial and case in very good order,and seems to keep good time. b.f.n. fred.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a cracking looking piece, especially the dial.

Please let me know if you ever feel like selling it!!!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

O.K. Griff.

i see it's caught your eye just as it did mine, look's better on the wrist, [i think they all do really] and the winder fits flush to the case when pushed in.

thanks fred.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Fred

That's a great Seiko, what's the movement? This is my orange Seiko. It's a 6119-6400 from december 1974.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, Thanks for post, on the back and dial it has 7006-8020, i think on the movement it has a letter after the 7006 but have forgot what it was, cheers fred,


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Fred
> 
> That's a great Seiko, what's the movement? This is my orange Seiko. It's a 6119-6400 from december 1974.
> 
> ...


Hi there Paul I've just bought one of these from ebay and was wondering if the glass is easy to polish up as its quite badly scuffed.

Many Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Devs, I think you should contact Bry1975 for polishing the crystal. He worked wonders on the heavily scratched one fitted to my Seiko 5 as detailed here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=5000

Hope this helps - would love to see a photo of the watch before & after if possibe. I've since sold mine - possibly not one of my better decisions - but I just wasn't wearing it much


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear youre missing it Paul... Ive not worn it much but its a great looker!

I think the crsytal on these is acrylic isnt it? if so it will polish with the usual products... Im not at home so cant check mine...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jon,

I'm 99.9% certain that the crystal on the one I sold you was a mineral crystal. I'm pretty sure that it was slightly domed too - which probably wouldn't make the polishing job any easier for Bry (or whoever did it). Certainly the one fitted to my Seiko 5 (that Bry polished for me) is a mineral crystal.

I think mineral crystals are salvageable but it takes quite a bit of hard work. Sapphire crystals are too hard so scratched sapphire crystals should be replaced or left as is. I think Bry used two different grades of abrasives in the polishing process - a coarse one to remove the surface of the damaged crystal (to the same depth as the worst scratch) and then a finer abrasive to actually polish the crystal. Not sure what these abrasives were but I think jewellers rouge was mentioned.

If you ever decide to sell the orange dialled one Jon then please let me know - I'm not promising anything but I could be tempted to buy it back!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

i think bry uses cerium oxide for polishing mineral glass, it has to be used with extreme care as i believe it is very toxic.

here's one of my 'coloured' seiko's

7005-8150










regards,john.

ps, i don't remember the crack in the crystal at 4 o'clock


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

they are great looking watches,remind me a bit of the omega dynamic range,will be looking out for one of these seikos in the future.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> they are great looking watches,remind me a bit of the omega dynamic range,will be looking out for one of these seikos in the future.


If you mean the 5 sports in the round case roy has a few on site










go into seiko then others then about 3/4 way down.

click here


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

thats the one pg,like i said will have to be the future, awaiting the arrival of another 6 watches this week so will be on best behaviour for a while im afraid


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi there Paul and many thanks for the reply. Here is a picture of the watch that I bought as you can see its is in need of some tender loving...










"I think the crsytal on these is acrylic isnt it? if so it will polish with the usual products..."

If it does turn out to be acrylic, what are the usual products that would be usual products to use?

Thanks again all really glad that I've found these great forums!

Devs.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

devs

by the looks of it, the crystal will need attention with abrasive paper first, a couple of minutes rubbing with 400 grade wet & dry paper will see off all of the deep scratches and then a minute or two with solvol autosol will bring it's clarity back a treat









when doing the rough work with wet & dry paper, rub across the crystal in strait lines, goin sort of from 12 o'clock to 6, 3 to 9, then diagonally (both directions), try not to rub along any particularly bad scratches, you may put unwanted facets on the crystal.

do the same with the autosol , straight lines etc, you will not believe the difference









btw,your sports 5 looks a very nice watch-or will do when the crystal's done, if it's mineral crystal, the rubbing paper will probably just slide across it without making much difference







('though it won't make any worse









regards,john.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent thanks John, looking forward to receiving it and trying to restore the crystal!

Is there anywhere you would recommend that I purchase the solvol autosol or 400 grade wet & dry paper?

Many Thanks,

Devs 

What's the value of these particular watches? I'm very new the collecting watches so any resources or books that you experienced people could recommend would be very helpful!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

devs CLICK HERE  for polishing tips

wet and dry can be found most places like B&Q etc autosol try halford (they do w&d as well i think), brasso sainsburys etc.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent cheers Paul! Great picture story Good work. 

Devs.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi again guys I received the watch today and am looking forward to my first restoration project to begin...

I didn't realise at the time of purchase that the outer black dial has spun round see image...










Now how do I remove the glass from this or is it possible to gain access from the back? And finally on a SEIKO 6119-6400 am I right in saying that when the stem is pressed the date is adjusted? Or is that a fault with mine?

Many thanks!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol devs i have just picked up one of those to do up myself !!







,the outer black with the markings ring can be moved via the crown .to remove the crystal you have to take off the outer ring itself (the complete black ring on the outside) ,good luck

heres mine atm i stripped it and cleaned the crud from the case last night, now if i can only remember how to put it back together


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow good work pugster!









That's exactly what I want to do with mine, but being a newbe to all this am a little confused and need a little help to get started...

The out ring on mine seems to be stuck as I can not turn it around ;(

Could you let me know how you took off the outer ring to get me started. Also if there's any special care to be taken when removing the stem?

Many Thanks,

Devs


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if the watch is working then there is no need to remove the crystal really as you will just be making work for yourself ,mine had so much crud i had to use a crystal lift to remove the outer holding bezel and release the crystal,if your inner bezel isnt turning then theres probably a problem where it engages with the stem, if you look at my stem you will see halfway down a second wheel that engages the bezel mechanism enabling it to turn.im trying to polish to crystal on this atm ,sometimes due to age it will get stryations thro-out and will just have to be changed,stem release is push button the same as most seikos.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if this is your first watch to work on then i would not totally strip it down, just remove the movement and place it dial side up on a piece of clean paper and cover it with a glass then work on the crystal with it still in the case.heres the movement release button if you didnt know, you can clearly see the wheel that moves the inner ring and the spring to keep it in position.










**DONT STRIP IT TOTALLY DOWN IF ITS NOT NEEDED <YOU WILL PROBABLY END UP WITH A NICE LOOKING KNACKERED WATCH IF YOU DO**


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats very very helpful I'm looking forward to getting home from work to have a play...

can I ask where you purchased your crystal lift from and if they work on most watches?

Good luck with the crystal!

many thanks!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i have the crystal lift that is advertised on this very site ( here ) ,scroll down to tools section, not usually used for removing outer rings i dont think but does a good job of gripping the thing.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll purchase a crystal lift as it will come in handy... Just wondering if you have had any luck polishing the crystal. I've just tired 400 grade wet and dry but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest Devs, it will be much easier to buy a new glass, whilst it is possible to polish, you will need spcialist kit, the effort isnt worth it in my opinion, contact Roy and Im sure he can help


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah fair comment Jason, I've just had another go with the 400 grade and have had better results this time. I'd rather experiment with this watch and try and learn as much as I can from doing the tasks 

thx mate.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you 

Im just lazy


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay guys just done with the good old brasso thx to the great tutorial that pg tips did and I'm very happy with the results...

Before...










After...










However the glass seems a little hazy is there anything else I should try to remove this? If I wet my fingure and rub it over the glass it become very clear...?

Cheers all,

Devs


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

devs

it sounds like you've got a mineral glas there, if you tap it on your front teeth, does it feel very hard? and make a sharp sound, if so i'm afraid it's mineral and you'll need BRY 1975 (of this forum) to polish it for you, cerium oxide is used for mineral glass, but extreme care should be used as it's very toxic







.

if it were acrylic, it would make a dull thud on your teeth, and feel very soft, also it would cpolish very quickly and come up much more clear.

john.

EDIT-if you would rather replace the crystal, i'm sure roy would be able to source one for you


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> devs
> 
> it sounds like you've got a mineral glas there, if you tap it on your front teeth, does it feel very hard? and make a sharp sound, if so i'm afraid it's mineral and you'll need BRY 1975 (of this forum) to polish it for you, cerium oxide is used for mineral glass, but extreme care should be used as it's very toxic
> 
> ...


Ooops your right mate - Its a mineral glass







not a bad effort though 

Do you happen to know how much a new glass would cost for this?

I've ordered some tools from the net to allow me to take this (test) watch apart and if I don't totally kill it in the process I'll get it a new glass









Thanks for the help,

Devs


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

devs

you won't be able to lift a mineral crystal with a crystal lift, it'll not grip (mineral too hard) but it will be handy for the acrylics in your collection.

mineral glass is usually pressed in (using a crystal press







), or is held down with a bezel (also usually fitted with a press)

if you pm our host (roy), he may be able to give you a price







, they are usually a little expensive though.

regards,john.

btw, it must have been a right ball ache to get that crystal as smooth as you did


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

upon looking at puggies dismantled watch, at the bottom left in his pic there appears to be a sealing ring (bezel), i would ask him how it came off (they usually have a small ground in flat to pry it off)

john.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> upon looking at puggies dismantled watch, at the bottom left in his pic there appears to be a sealing ring (bezel), i would ask him how it came off (they usually have a small ground in flat to pry it off)


the sealing bezel had so much crud on it i couldnt see the usual 'indent' to prise it off so i used the crystal lift to pull it off.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Great information John thanks! Your right it was a right old pain in the ass to get the crystal smoothed out. Yet I hadn't done it before so I had no idea









pugster am I right in saying that you will be using a crystal press when putting the watch back together?

Thx.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> pugster am I right in saying that you will be using a crystal press when putting the watch back together?


yes thats what you should use, however i dont have one as yet , my methods are 1/ can sometimes be pressed back in by hand 2/ find appropriate sized socket,put cloth over bezel and tap it into place or put some weight onto it to pop it back in.

*forgot to add ,as jon stated the crystal lift was used to remove the holding bezel, not the crystal itself ,remove the bezel and the crystal will probably fall out.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Great cheers mate - its all being to make sense now...

All the best,

Devs


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

back together now ,just needs to be sent for a service.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Good work it looks well! 

Where would you send it for a service pugster is there standard things that they do when servicing?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

send to your local watchmakers for a service, or someone on here can recommended you one, with a full service watch is totally dismantled cleaned reassembled oiled and timed, im just about happy servicing a standard manual atm myself,but anything else will go to a professional,ive learned thro exp that it best to leave alone unless you are confident or the watch is a scrapper and you just want to practice on it.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheers, can I ask where or how you learnt to service manuals mate? Sorry for the 1001 q's but I'm getting really interested in this and want to learn as much as poss...

Also if anyone reading knows of anywhere good in Manchester to get watches serviced that doesn't cost a fortune I'd be interested in hearing from you... I bought a new bar for a leather strap that I had yesterday and the places I thought was okay charged me Â£4.50 for the privilege!







I thought it was pretty steep!?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

devs

if you mean the spring bar-that's reeeaaally expensive







, he probably made about Â£4.47 off you there mate.

i bought 450 spring bars off t'bay for about Â£15 inluding p&p, you should have asked on here, someone would have been only too pleased to have sent you a few









puggie, your '5'sports looks a beaut, hope they do a good job when servicing it









devs, when i was reading this thread last week, it prompted me to get a mineral crystal of mine out and have another go at polishing it, i had about twenty minutes with wet & dry paper/ autosol and it's actually looking a lot better although the really deep scratches will take ages to get out.

i'd thought about shellacing it onto a mandrel and mounting it in my metal lathe, it would probably have to be water cooled though to stop a build up of heat destroying it









the crystal is out of a 6139 chrono,that i replaced one watch with a new crystal but have another that needs one so it the old crystal does come up ok, it'll do the trick









john.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi John yeah it was just a standard crappy spring bar! I would have walked away usually but needed it so had to take the hit. I'll keep an eye on the bay and see if I can pick a few up from there as I'd hate to be caught out by those robbers again 

I've just polised up my latest find and have posted a couple of shots on PGs thread if your interested...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...00entry137900

Cheers mate,

Devs.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Cheers, can I ask where or how you learnt to service manuals mate? Sorry for the 1001 q's but I'm getting really interested in this and want to learn as much as poss...


im very slowly learning myself with old scrappers ,if they run its a bonus, if not then they are for spares,trying to manipulate very small objects with fingers like bananas is very taxing and i often have a couple of jobs going so i can move from one to the other if things get frustrating,start by getting some rough looking runners off the bay and doing an outside refurb (like you have been) then get an old manual runner and strip it down/clean /relube it and see if its still runs







,i take macro photographs of any watch i strip so i can refer back when i need to ,there are also lots of informayive books and site around ,the timezone site is good and book wise i have 'repairing old clocks and watches' by anthony j whitten and 'practical watch repairing' by donald de carle (my bible) ,as you get into it you will be able to part do jobs ,i.e i can change set lever etc on old chronos be would not dare strip one down,good luck and have fun.

johnbaz > you will have to use water cooling ,ive broken a few by trying to do it mechanically because of heat issues ,minerals are a bugger to do but they just take longer and more attention has to be used with the downgrading the sandpapers,i finish using autosol or cerium oxide on a piece of felt which seems to do a better job than just using a cloth for application.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Dev,

Are yes the refractive index of water is basically the same as glass, this is what makes a scratched glass clear, as the scratches are filled in with the liquid.

If the glass is mineral it's beter to replace, if it's Acrylic you could try more polishing, after you've sanded the Pmma.

Good to see a newbie interested in the watches









Regards

Bry



devs said:


> Okay guys just done with the good old brasso thx to the great tutorial that pg tips did and I'm very happy with the results...
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...


----------

